# Franks Aquarium 50% off all CRS



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

Franks aquarium is doing a 50% off CRS sale for boxing day Monday 26th 

B-SS grades available 

CRS and CBS

No minimum! With purchase of 15 or more you get an extra CRS/CBS same or lesser in value.

Have a great Xmas!


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

Expect me on boxing day!

Sent from my LG-P999 using Tapatalk


----------

